# Head injury



## EliahtheCherub (Jun 23, 2010)

So, I've had my cockatiel for several weeks now and nothing bad has happened. The other night, I happened to turn around and look at him and he was trapped head first in a cup. I keep him loose because I feel bad about caging him. He doesn't like it. But anyways, I pulled him out of the cup and his head was bleeding. I didn't know what to do and my mother wasn't home. So I did the best I could and cleaned the wound. He seems fine, but should I be worried? I mean, my friend said he might have a concussion, but he acts fine. I don't know if I should take him to the vet or not, is my problem. So, suggestions? ^^;


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

If I where you I would take him to an avian vet asap just to make sure there arnt any problems


----------



## EliahtheCherub (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay. I don't want anything to happen to him.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd keep a very close eye on him, or take him to the vet to be sure he is ok  It may just be a superficial cut, but you never know. You dont want an infection starting!

Does your little birdie have a cage or playstand that he can go to when he feels like it? I know you said you dont like caging, and I completely understand that, its just I know most birds really love being able to 'go back' to their cage, which is where they feel most safe


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

How is he doing? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

its genuinely a good idea to cage even a free flying house bird at night or when your not home. as you learned they can get themselves in a bad way and if your not there to save them they can injure themselves or worse. a good idea if you own your house or have a landlord who does not mind you modding the property. take a corner of the house and mod it into a huge cage. my ant is a vet and she did this the birds can fly freely wile not getting into trouble. my own birds i bought a large parrot cage for them.


----------

